# Need a new sig and avvy



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Will pay 50k for a split avvy and sig, Robbie Lawler on one side and Matt Hughes on the other, just pictures of their faces on the avvy. I'm not going to be too specific so just surprise me.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It can only be done if there is two seperate pictures of them looking straight ahead. Know what I mean?


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah that's cool, the sig I am not going to be too picky about, just have both of them on there.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The banner will be easy. Avatar will depend on what I said above. If it can't be done that way, what do you want for the avatar?


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

What do you mean by can't be done that way? As in you cant have half of the avvy with Lawler and half with Matt Hughes?


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*avatar*

Something like this?


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah that's cool, you or whoever, I need a sig that has somewhat of a correlation, color wise and stuff.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

heres a shot.....


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> Yeah that's cool, you or whoever, I need a sig that has somewhat of a correlation, color wise and stuff.


I have no idea what "a correlation colorwise and stuff" means. That leaves a lot to interpretation. You have to be more specific.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

plazzman said:


> heres a shot.....


not bad i dont like the render effect


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

raymardo said:


> I have no idea what "a correlation colorwise and stuff" means. That leaves a lot to interpretation. You have to be more specific.


See my current sig/avvy? you can tell they were made by the same person for the same request, that is all I meant.

And to Plazzman, I like the idea sig just not the background.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

yea I figured it was pretty corny, but it was all I could think of on the spot


----------

